# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Chargement d'un document dans TWebBrowser avec passage du chemin relatif [Sources]

## Chaps

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouveau code source  tlcharger : Chargement d'un document dans TWebBrowser avec passage du chemin relatif.

Cette dmonstration propose deux solutions permettant de charger une page HTML dans le TWebbrowser. Via ces solutions le chemin d'accs des resources associes aux lments html (src="...") est contrl par le programme.

Exemple :

<img src="foo.jpg"> est charg dans le webbrowser.
L'image n'est pas affiche (chemin d'accs relatif  la ressource).

Via ces deux solutions, il est possible de passer au webbrowser un chemin d'accs (ex: d:\Data\ )  la ressource "foo.jpg".

 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

